# ground control coilover for maxima?



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

does anyone out there have coilovers on a 95-99 maxima. i am thinking about buying a set and i want some feedback on these. how do they ride and are they worth price(400dls)?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

99maxsel said:


> *does anyone out there have coilovers on a 95-99 maxima. i am thinking about buying a set and i want some feedback on these. how do they ride and are they worth price(400dls)? *


I drove a GC setup in a Maxima with Koni yellows and was pretty impressed with the handling. The car really moved around the track.

Mike


----------

